# SureFire 2211 WristLight



## Robin24k (Mar 19, 2013)

We're working on our review right now, but here are some quick facts:


Output: 180 lumens high, 60 lumens medium, 15 lumens low
Intensity: 1,200 candela
Runtime: 1h 15min high, 4h medium, 13h low
Battery: Integrated Lithium-Ion Rechargeable Battery
Dimensions: 2.25″ x 2.0″ x 0.9″
Weight with Batteries: 3.7 oz.
MSRP: $495





Full review should be coming sometime next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't wait for the review. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on the 2211 ever since they announced it. Thanks for the runtime chart.


----------



## S1LVA (Mar 19, 2013)

I am curious about the UI. I cant seem to find anything out there. Id be interested in this light if it could be started up on Low first then to Med and High. I am guessing it is HML because it is 'tactical'.

S1LVA


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 19, 2013)

I can take care of that...there are two ways to activate the 2211. With a single press of either switch, the 2211 cycles through high-low-off. If both switches are pressed, low is activated and the 2211 cycles through low-med-high when the switch is held (stopping at high).


----------



## S1LVA (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, Robin. It's tactical AND practical! (Still pricey though)

S1LVA


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, that are really excellent run times. I really hope the edition with the Luminox watch is coming soon, so I can replace my Traser watch with it.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2013)

I've gotten a date of July/August for the 2211 Luminox, so I guess that's somewhat "soon."


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that is soon enough for me.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all, I received my 2211 last week and it is very good the light comes on in full power mode by pressing either switch if you press again within 1.5 seconds it drops to low power setting. To access the middle setting both buttons are to be pressed together, The light will cycle through all 3 modes. The light has no reflector to speak of just its solid lens that gives a wide angle beam giving great lighting a close range and powerful enough at medium ranges. The design is great and stylish the only issue so far is that the peak of the bezel is prone to getting knocked and will wear quickly its a shame that surefire don't provide a rubber case to stop it getting scratched. I use he light for police work but don't use fire arms, the hands free option is great and can be accessed quickly without reaching for a flashlight. It does cost a lot over this side of the pond.
many thanks
Jon


----------



## Coup de Grace (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone have a clue in the price tag of the Luminox version?


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the Luminox they are using has a street price around $200, so my guess is that the Luminox version will be MSRP $695, which means the best price you will be able to get it for is $438.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn thats a high price.......and with a very specific use it makes me wonder if these will sell. Gotta love the surefire line though......


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 8, 2013)

Just posted our review. :thumbsup:

http://www.led-resource.com/2013/04/surefire-2211-wristlight-review/


----------



## Lurveleven (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for the great review.

FYI, SureFire now lists it as 200 lm high.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2013)

Great review Robin24K! Thank you!

You've got to appreciate some of the innovation coming out of the Surefire camp as of late. Without having had this light in my hands, I've only got one glaring gripe with what seems to be a complete oversight on SF's part. 

Radius or bevel that head dudes! It's sticks up at a 45degree angle with a 90degree corner!


----------



## Lurveleven (Apr 8, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Radius or bevel that head dudes! It's stick up at a 45degree angle with a 90degree corner!



I was thinking exactly the same when I saw that picture. It is definitely going to scratch things you don't want scratched. And the anodizing will soon disappear from that edge.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2013)

Jonnyg7lus said:


> The design is great and stylish the only issue so far is that the peak of the bezel is prone to getting knocked and will wear quickly its a shame that surefire don't provide a rubber case to stop it getting scratched.



I just read your post and saw that you keyed in on the exact same thing. It is "a shame" because they obviously did so much work on this little gem but then overlooked one beacon of a detail that any of the ergonomics people should have spotted from 3 feet away. It's the kind of mistake one or two people make on a prototype fresh out of the CNC machine but as soon as it makes it to the design team table, the other 5 people immediately point out the flaw (like we've done) and work out the best correction.....simple bevel, complex bevel, round, reshape, what ever. 

Once Surefire brings something to market they're not going to retool and change it either. We either just live with it and over look it or pass on the purchase. This is the type of light that I find fascinating and could really use but I'm not sure if I'm willing to pay a premium price for something that I look at for 5 seconds and think to myself, "what the heck?":shrug:


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello all I thought I'd share my solution to the 2211 raised bevel problem. Kydex made by a fiend whom makes weapon holsters and it works very well and simply clips off and on.
i also had the rear USB port covered as it help with water proofing which is my big problem surefire says its only water resistant. Great light though especially now I don't have to be paranoid about scratching it.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 17, 2013)

It would be wicked if it could be cerakoted some color other than black...


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 17, 2013)

Jonnyg7lus said:


> i also had the rear USB port covered as it help with water proofing which is my big problem surefire says its only water resistant.


Although it's not mentioned in any of the literature, the information I got from the 2211's product manager is that it's rated IPX7, and the USB port is sealed on the inside.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Robin this is the answer I received from surefire.

The wrist light is water resistant; however, it’s not water proof so avoid going swimming with it. 

Thank you,

Steven Schwier
Technical Support
SUREFIRE, LLC


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 17, 2013)

It's rated to be IPX7, submersion at 3 feet for 30 minutes, so it's more than water-resistant. I'm not sure about going swimming with it, but if you fell into a pool with the 2211, the light will be fine.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2013)

Jonnyg7lus said:


> Hello all I thought I'd share my solution to the 2211 raised bevel problem. Kydex made by a fiend whom makes weapon holsters and it works very well and simply clips off and on.




That little piece of kydex is a work of art. I'm more impressed with it than I am the external design of the light. Seeing it actually makes me want both now! SF should contact your friend and have him make covers for them.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info Robin that's good news!, Patriot my friend made it in about 1hour its a great addition although I did make the holes for the buttons a bit bigger. I must admit I'm looking forward to the time keeping version. Kydex is a great useful product. I hope surefire brings out a case and considers using kydex.


----------



## devgru (May 17, 2013)

I bought one tonight and it should be here Tuesday. I plan on replacing the 24mm nylon strap with a Ted Su rubber dive strap from a Panerai watch I have. I'm a complete noob with flashlight tech, but I'll post some wall-shots.


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2013)

devgru said:


> I bought one tonight and it should be here Tuesday. I plan on replacing the 24mm nylon strap with a Ted Su rubber dive strap from a Panerai watch I have. I'm a complete noob with flashlight tech, but I'll post some wall-shots.



If you can fit the Ted Su, it should be a hot combo! Love to see some photos! But, I use Ted's dive strap and buckle during the winter months since it doesn't breath. Keeping my wrist wet, personally, it's uncomfortable. During the winter, it's a kick *ss strap!

One small reminder, if the light's lugs aren't drilled through. Remove the lug screw, or pin reinforcement tube in the strap before installing the strap! ... ... I recently had to cut the strap off a watch without drilled lugs so I could install the Ti bracelet on one of my watches. Luckily, I have a few back up straps, so I'm still good to go! ... :laughing:

Btw, ... :welcome:


Edit, it looks like it's got drilled through lugs, so never mind!.... :tinfoil:


----------



## devgru (May 20, 2013)

AZPops said:


> If you can fit the Ted Su, it should be a hot combo! Love to see some photos! But, I use Ted's dive strap and buckle during the winter months since it doesn't breath. Keeping my wrist wet, personally, it's uncomfortable. During the winter, it's a kick *ss strap!
> 
> One small reminder, if the light's lugs aren't drilled through. Remove the lug screw, or pin reinforcement tube in the strap before installing the strap! ... ... I recently had to cut the strap off a watch without drilled lugs so I could install the Ti bracelet on one of my watches. Luckily, I have a few back up straps, so I'm still good to go! ... :laughing:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warm-welcome!

Yeah, it looks GTG.... patiently waiting for the UPS guy. Also ordered a SF Defender 500L which should be here this week. I'll update with some pics of the strap and wall shots when it arrives. I ordered another Ted Su for the 2211. I would be w/o a rubber strap if I took it off my Panny.


----------



## devgru (May 21, 2013)

Ordered two (one for my brother), but only one arrived. Have to get with UPS about that. Anyway, it's smaller than it appears in the stock photos. I'll take some beam shots tonight on a white wall. Very comfortable on the wrist with the nylon strap. Unrelated to the function of the light, but the Ted Su will be far too thick (tall) at the lug to fit. The nylon strap is the typical NATO style and is just fine.


----------



## AZPops (May 23, 2013)

devgru said:


> Ordered two (one for my brother), but only one arrived. Have to get with UPS about that. Anyway, it's smaller than it appears in the stock photos. I'll take some beam shots tonight on a white wall. Very comfortable on the wrist with the nylon strap. Unrelated to the function of the light, but the Ted Su will be far too thick (tall) at the lug to fit. The nylon strap is the typical NATO style and is just fine.




Wow, I should'dah sent you my address so you could've ordered me one too! ...................... OK, just kidding around! .... :devil: ... Yeah, it's unfortunate Ted's strap wouldn't fit, would have made a great combo imo! Have you tried it after removing the support tube in the strap?

Either way, glad it made it to you! Nice pick up that's for sure! Now we need to see some wrist shots! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (May 24, 2013)

I thought this thing was also supposed to have an integrated military/dive style watch with tritium indices etc.

DIfferent version, or they scrapped that idea entirely?


----------



## Robin24k (May 24, 2013)

That's the 2211 Luminox, which is coming out over the summer.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Someone in Europe who has this light?


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2013)

I love me some SureFire, but for $500 you'd think they would have figured out how to get a watch built into the damned thing!


----------



## Phry (Aug 10, 2013)

MBentz said:


> I love me some SureFire, but for $500 you'd think they would have figured out how to get a watch built into the damned thing!



They probably could but then it would cost $5000.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 10, 2013)

Nobody says you have to buy the 2211 YachtMaster...


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2013)

Phry said:


> They probably could but then it would cost $5000.



The price you pay for being first to market with a new item that happens to be bomb proof.


----------



## Phry (Aug 11, 2013)

MBentz said:


> The price you pay for being first to market with a new item that happens to be bomb proof.



Bomb proof. Otherwise known as aluminium. 

I agree if this had a small quartz watch included I would pay up to $2000.


----------



## mhpreston (Aug 11, 2013)

It's ugly as heck though...


----------



## Phry (Aug 11, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> It's ugly as heck though...



Well you might think it is ugly, and only 180 lumens, and uses a proprietary battery, and is a stupid idea, and costs $500 but bear in mind it is meant for military and law enforcement. 

Therefore all is good.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't imagine that sales won't be better, if the price would be lower. Sure it's a innovative light, but I think mostly the price scares off customers. 
Yes, law enforcement and military aren't looking if they pay $50 more or less, but even they have to watch every out-going dollar these days.
For me the price is holding me off to buy one.


----------



## gsteve (Aug 11, 2013)

Im not feeling it.....


----------



## MBentz (Aug 11, 2013)

Phry said:


> Well you might think it is ugly, and only 180 lumens, and uses a proprietary battery, and is a stupid idea, and costs $500 but bear in mind it is meant for military and law enforcement.
> 
> Therefore all is good.



Perhaps it would be easier on your blood pressure to stay out of SureFire threads since the only thing you do is attack them.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 12, 2013)

MBentz said:


> Perhaps it would be easier on your blood pressure to stay out of SureFire threads since the only thing you do is attack them.



Good advise. Phry, you continue to troll in Surefire threads after repeated warning. Take a week off, and ponder MBentz's suggestion.

Bill


----------



## dc38 (Aug 12, 2013)

Comment and quote removed. Better to have been sent to moderator in a PM. Rule 8.----Bill

it is an interesting concept for an illumination tool, but I wonder what other functions it may have as standalone equipment...maybe a bike light?


----------



## wjv (Aug 13, 2013)

One thing I don't get is how the light is used.

I'm assuming (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that the light attaches to your wrist, so as you point a weapon at a person, the light illuminates the target so you can ID the threat and then fire/not-fire.

Problem is, from all I have read: When confronted by someone with a light, most people instinctively aim for, and shoot at the light. This is why police are trained to hold their light off center from their bodies. Regardless of which wrist you wear this on, it seems like any use will line up the light with your body, which seems to be a bad thing. Using a regular flashlight, a LEO could hold the light at arms length from his body, and by holding the light around the barrel, still illuminate the threat. Not so easy to do that when the light's head is oriented parallel to your arm and fixed in that orientation.

Anyway, it will be interesting to read some actual feedback from people who use them in a LE or MIL environment.


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 14, 2013)

wjv said:


> One thing I don't get is how the light is used.
> 
> I'm assuming (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that the light attaches to your wrist, so as you point a weapon at a person, the light illuminates the target so you can ID the threat and then fire/not-fire.
> 
> ...



wjv- There are multiple schools of thought and multiple techniques when it comes to flashlight usage while employing a handgun. Holding the light away from the body is known as the "FBI Hold or Modified FBI Hold". I can think of half a dozen others techniques, each with different pros and cons. Most organizations teach at least a few to give LEOs different options to pull from. 

But like you said, having the light center line of your body can be a con to the technique. But nothing is 100% ideal. You might not have the space to get the light away from your body, you might be running an you want the light to be stable, or perhaps most important, having both hands on your weapon makes it much more stable when shooting. Shooting one handed is usually part of a unit's weapon qualification process, but only a small part. Also putting the light inline with your weapon makes establishing the sight picture on your weapon easier. Your eyes have the tenancy to just focus on the light and not the weapons sights so if you hold the light away from your body, its easy to have tunnel vision.

There are MANY opinions on this and I don't believe anyone's is 100% correct, mine included. Personally I prefer to have two lights: a weapon mounted one I can turn off and on as situations dictate so I can have my reaction hand free as necessary, and a compact handheld light so I can employ other techniques and remain flexible in my ability to respond to different threats. 

I hope it helps bud.


----------



## wjv (Aug 17, 2013)

bnemmie

Thank for your input!


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 17, 2013)

Sure thing! Hope it helps.


----------



## mike125 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been away from here for a looooonnngggggg time, but I sure hope they DO bring out the version with a watch. I'd pay $600 or more. I'm sure I could sell off some things to raise the dough. Does anyone have real confirmation about it becoming a reality ? It's mid August so we're definitely within the previously mentioned release window.


----------



## Z-Tab (Sep 20, 2013)

Question for folks who have one of these: Have you tried using it while driving a four-wheeler or snowmachine? I'm considering picking one of these up, but only if it will work while riding. I don't do a lot of night riding, but when I do, I need a better lighting option than a headlamp.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 20, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> That's the 2211 Luminox, which is coming out over the summer.



I prefer it without the watch. I managed to see both at the recent DSEi 2013 at the Excel. They should have teamed up with Ball watches which has tritium T100 and T25.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2013)

My thesis on this light is it will some day have a small video camera built inside in order to record police officers shootings.

Equipped with an image stabilizer, along with delete proof capability, and cell encrypted transmission to the cloud, so the unit can not be destroyed or thrown in the river, this device will give senior police officials overseeing the case of the shooting, video of exactly took place at the officer involved shooting.

I think it is a great concept, and if shootings could be recorded, that would be a good thing for justice being served.

As for me, wearing this? Well, I already carry enough stuff and you all know what I mean, then factor in three or four large DSLRs and big lenses. 

I see this as a cop tool. 

Surefire deserves credit for introducing another innovative product. This is what I see as the future of LE. There could also be a venture with one of the camera companies to do the optics. The Technology for this has existed for a few years already, so it is a real possibility. 

Respectfully submitted,

NR


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 2, 2013)

Just a quick pic


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seeing it there, maybe a digital quartz could have been more sveltely integrated, g-shock style.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 3, 2013)

In the pics I have seen, the Luminox version looks like an altimeter for skydiving, or something you would use for scuba diving. It is a really big watch.


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I just bought one of these 2211 Luminox watches. It will be here tomorrow. 

I'm curious if anyone else has bought one yet. I've wanted a Luminox Tritium watch for a while now. Having one attached to a Surefire Wristlight was too good for me to pass up. Talk about the ultimate backup light that you can basically forget about until you need it.:thumbsup: Not really concerned with the size since I'm pretty big myself at 6'5", 300+ pounds, so it might actually look normal on my wrist... 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## KuanR (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you mind pming me the link for where you bought yours? I have been wanting one for ages!


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 13, 2014)

KuanR said:


> Do you mind pming me the link for where you bought yours? I have been wanting one for ages!



I bought mine through bhphotovideo.com. So far, I really like it. It's quite large for something worn on the wrist, but for a big guy like me, no worries at all. Also, it puts out 300 lumens on high. (300 lumens - 1 hour, 60 lumens - 10 hours, 15 lumens - 40 hours)

A big thumbs up for me so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## KuanR (Jul 13, 2014)

socom1970 said:


> I bought mine through bhphotovideo.com. So far, I really like it. It's quite large for something worn on the wrist, but for a big guy like me, no worries at all. Also, it puts out 300 lumens on high. (300 lumens - 1 hour, 60 lumens - 10 hours, 15 lumens - 40 hours)
> 
> A big thumbs up for me so far.:thumbsup:



Thanks for the source!
Do you mind posting a picture of it on your wrist or a comparison to a common light for reference? Also what kind of a strap does it come with?


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll see about a pic maybe tomorrow. 

It comes with a black 24mm soft rubber band. Similar to G-Shock bands but softer. And a stainless steel buckle. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## ericson (Jul 27, 2014)

Any updates for the 2211 with luminox ?


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 3, 2014)

The 2211 with Luminox is on Surefire's website now. http://www.surefire.com/2211-luminox-wristlight.html Looks like it's about $600. They may have updated or changed the specs too...


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 4, 2014)

bnemmie said:


> The 2211 with Luminox is on Surefire's website now. http://www.surefire.com/2211-luminox-wristlight.html Looks like it's about $600. They may have updated or changed the specs too...



List price is $795.


----------



## mrkennethtong (Aug 4, 2014)

Why anyone would wear this is beyond me. 300 lumens is about as bright as my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2014)

mrkennethtong said:


> Why anyone would wear this is beyond me. 300 lumens is about as bright as my iPhone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Can't wear your iPhone on your wrist 
And a 2211 and iPhone is totally something different.


----------



## mrkennethtong (Aug 4, 2014)

Getting my friend from the NYT to write about this monstrosity as we speak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 4, 2014)

Lurveleven said:


> List price is $795.



Yep, you are absolutely right. Don't know where I got that $600 figure from.


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2014)

Pictures of the2211 with Luminox: 
http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=650&t=4028896
http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=650&t=4129132

Rehosted here [_*NOT *my pictures!]_ 









































Looks like there might be more than one tritium flavor


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 26, 2014)

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Looks like there might be more than one tritium flavor[/FONT]



id go with the one with a different color at 12 o clock, especially with same shaped indices around the dial.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 26, 2014)

I WANT THAT.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

With blue trits, looks so darn good


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 27, 2014)

An integrated battery is the worst idea ever in a flashlight, in my opinion! I like the concept and it seems like a nice UI, but not being able to change the battery is an unforgivable decision. You can't have another charged battery ready to go, plus you have to send the light back every couple or few years. Ugh!


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2014)

burntoshine said:


> ... not being able to change the battery is an unforgivable decision...plus you have to send the light back every couple or few years. Ugh!



Job Security


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 29, 2014)

Illum said:


> Job Security



lol! Perhaps. I'm not trying to bash Surefire or anything. I'm not a hater and I don't yet have an opinion of Surefire, because I haven't owned any. I can imagine the unique size of this light requiring an unconventional battery. However, it would make more sense to me to have a proprietary removable battery that you could purchase more of, separately. And I understand that would complicate making the light water proof/resistant, but I am thinking it could be done without adding much to the size.


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2014)

Given the application, dimensions, what not. I don't know of any battery types beuond li-po that can attain the performance specified in their nomenclature. Making Li-po easily accessible seems like a hazard to the general public in my opinion.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm, well maybe it wouldn't be feasible, then. ...I look at this thing and keep thinking it should have oil slick and smoke screen hidden modes.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 30, 2014)

FWIW, I've had my 2211 Luminox for a bit now. Sorry I've not taken any pics yet, but Illum did a much better job of it then I probably could. I own and have owned MANY Surefires since I bought my first 6R back in 1990. I can honestly say this is one of the most useful SF's I've ever owned.

As far as some of the questions/concerns I've read so far: 

The 2211 Li-Po battery is not user-serviceable. Doing so will void the warranty. Battery life is reasonable on High (300 lumens) and accurate to claimed max output runtime. Runtime at 60 lumens is excellent and 15 lumen runtime is fantastic. Think of it like a CPF'ers favorite, the A2 Aviator. The high beam is very useful for short to medium bursts of time, and low beam lasting exponentially longer. Too much usage on high will result in draining enough of the cell so that only the low/med levels are useable. I find the 15 lumen and 60 lumen levels to be quite enough light for most situations. As long as I don't use the 300 lumen level exclusively for everything, short, medium, and long runtime use, the battery lasts a VERY long time. As well, the 2211's fuel level led gives plenty of warning when the battery is getting low. Ive had the fuel led on red for the high output, but 15 and 60 lumens levels have never hit red yet, and I use my 2211 every day. I charge it when I know it's been a LONG time since I've charged it up. And it's no big deal to charge it anyway since it uses any micro USB charger. We all charge up our smartphones every day or two...the 2211 is the same idea, just doesn't need to be charged nearly so often unless the fuel led is red on high, then you might as well plug it in overnight, "just in case".

As far as beamshots and output charachteristics, think of it as a mule light with short to medium throw. The optic does a fair job of making this happen. The beam has a lot of artifacts, kind of reminds me of shining a light source through a large, faceted piece of clear glass or other transparent optical medium. You can see what looks like overlapping light beams coming off of the facets that converge together to make a resulting hotspot. It somewhat resembles the beam pattern of the A2's leds. It may be disconcerting to white-wall hunters, but it results in a very useful general-purpose beam pattern for many situations. I find these output charachteristics, combined with the 15/60 lumen levels, make for a very useful illumination tool, especially since it's strapped to my wrist where it's always ready to go.

The Luminox watch part of it is totally kickin'! I love tritium, and this little gem has beautifully tiny little tritium vial markers everywhere. I've got the blue tritium markers on the numbers with the orange trit at 12:00. The trits are clearly visible in the dark with dark-adapted eyes and reasonably visible before your eyes become dark-adapted. While I didn't know about other colors possibly available, I'm very happy with mine. The watch battery is user-changeable and will not void the Surefire warranty. If you are not comfortable with doing it yourself, you can send it in to them and they will do it for you. You'll just have to wait a few weeks for it.

Waterproofness/resistant-wise, I've had no problems yet. I am not reckless with it, but not very careful either. It has been splashed with water and rained on with nothing bad coming from it. It hasn't been submerged yet, but as it's not a dive-rated watch like others I have, I won't be wearing it in the water, even though Surefire says it's rated submergeable to three feet for 30 minutes.

As far as the price... I'm not even going to go there. If you don't want to spend the money for it for whatever reason, then don't. But I'll tell you right now, the more I use it, the more I'm glad I bought it for myself. It is one of those lights that grows on you. You find yourself using it for all kinds of situations, even using it instead of your go-to EDC lights that you have on you. And many of us wear expensive and cool watches anyhow, so why not have one with a variable/high output flashlight as well? And I have never regretted paying the price I did for it. It is far and away one of my favorite lights of all time.:thumbsup:


Illum: I'm wondering about your thoughts/impressions of yours thus far... And your Li-Po comment is not lost on me... I just hope my 2211 doesn't spontaneously combust some day, taking my wrist with it, if its Li-Po battery decides to commit Seppaku and perform a thermal runaway incident.

Burntoshine: oil slick and smoke screen may just show up on subsequent versions, but not this one. Would be really cool, though.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice description socom1970. I plan to have one of these someday and was wondering what to compare it to for beamshot purposes. Looks like I will be using the A2!


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice summary, thanks! 

The bean description sounds like I'd want to frost the lens though, but that would kill it's 300 lumen tactical use maybe. 

I'd be interested in trying this out, but since I would have a hardtime giving up my existing write watch, I'm not sure this one would get any wrist time, most of the other watches don't.


----------



## Illum (Oct 30, 2014)

err Socom1970...._*I don't have one!
*_I simply found pictures online in another forum and rehosted the pictures over. They are not my pictures nor do I take credit for them 

I wear pocket watches :nana:


Not that it really matters given the minuscule battery drain, but are we to believe that this be the first Swiss mechanical clockwork to operate on a li-po?


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 31, 2014)

socom1970 said:


> Burntoshine: oil slick and smoke screen may just show up on subsequent versions, but not this one. Would be really cool, though.



lol! I dearly hope so.

I love those trits, too. I wish I had a solar atomic watch with trits like that. Or maybe a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Captain Poindexter!


----------



## SPG (Aug 9, 2015)

Reserecting an old thread, I am a cop, the target group for this watch
Roughly about 1/2 my shifts are nighttime. I view this as a backup to the Lawman I carry on my belt.
After having it since last summer, works well for its intended purpose, a backup. I have used it on night firearm training, was told to stop, I was cheating  time wise, very accurate it's a Lumnox.
Drawbacks; I have a very large wrist and it's on its last hole need a decent aftermarket band.
Steve


----------



## 880arm (Aug 9, 2015)

SPG said:


> . . . I have a very large wrist and it's on its last hole need a decent aftermarket band.
> Steve



Thanks for sharing your experience. A member on another forum replaced the stock band with a Zulu 5-ring band and seems well pleased with it. He mentioned it is much more comfortable and secure than the original.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Love this surefire light,but is is a bit expensive for me.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 10, 2015)

I like the version without the Luminox watch. The blue trits are cool, but not very bright in real life. Just my opinion. So i wear a Swiss Deep blue with T100 tritium vials.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 16, 2015)

A quick pic :candle:


----------



## anongpc (Sep 17, 2015)

so good product,but i think the price is too high.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 17, 2015)

The new SF 2211x wrist light is cheaper and uses a single CR123A cell.


----------



## Illum (Sep 23, 2015)

anongpc said:


> so good product,but i think the price is too high.



Its surefire, even the price of their batteries are too high :candle:


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 23, 2015)

anongpc said:


> so good product,but i think the price is too high.


There are already knockoffs of the 2211. Might be okay as a mod host maybe. China leading the way in counterfeiting.  Intellectual property? What's that? :thinking:


----------



## RedLED (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't like either one, not for me.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Sep 24, 2015)

I like the idea of a wrist light and after seeing this light I experimented a bit with my Zebralight H602w and found that it can mount quite easily to the back of my wrist by just wrapping the headband around a couple times. The silicone mount sits nicely and comfy against the wrist, but I will probably buy another silicone mount and just run a Velcro strap through it for wrist mounting the Zebralight for easier use. Not something I would wear all day, but for certain times it will be handy. One of the smaller Zebralights would probably be more ideal for back of wrist mounting, but the h602w still works fine. This Surefire looks like a good idea, but the price is extremely high for a small light strapped to your wrist. I know you have to pay more for reliability and quality, but it seems too highly priced for what it is.


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 5, 2020)

I wanted to ask, in version 2211 and 2211X glass is mineral or polymer? I can’t find this information anywhere, the technical support of the SF does not respond to e-mail. In principle, it doesn’t really matter, but still interesting.


----------

